# Economical Planted 2.5g Pico With a Built-In Filter



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey guys. Thought I'd share a new project of mine.
As of recently, I've been itching to start a new planted tank, but have been lacking the *ahem* needed funds to do so. After all... even with a little 2.5 gallon... Things can get pricey.
Anyways, I stopped by pet's mart after school (to get an application for work..), and found a 2.5 gal tank for $12.00. After looking for a decently priced filter, I finally decided that I'd make my own.
So here we go:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y143/coconutboy3/TankL.jpg
Left view

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y143/coconutboy3/TankB.jpg
Back View
-----------

So basically, I've decided to separate a portion of the tank to build an internal filter (approx 3"x6"x8" of a 6"x8"x12" tank).

Here's the built tank: http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y143/coconutboy3/TankS.jpg

Top:http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y143/coconutboy3/TankT.jpg

Top w/ Power Head: http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y143/coconutboy3/TankTP.jpg

Mini Power Head: http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y143/coconutboy3/TankPmp.jpg

Now I just have to wait until the silicon cures... only 24 hours to go!
Cant wait to test out the filter system! =D
I'll update you guys with the running filter system when It's ready.

I'm so excited! =D
----------

Total spent so far:

$13.22: 2.5g Tank
$3.95: Plexy Glass Sheet
$4.59: Aquarium Sillicon
$12.50: ViaAqua VA80 Power head (previously owned... so price omitted)
_______________________________
$21.76
---

Not bad so far.

Now I just need to stop by WalMart and Jerry-rig a Light fixture together. Ha ha.
---

By the way, I'm looking for some Hydrocotyle (preferably not verticillata, but the other one.. can't quite recall...)
So if anyone has any trimmings that they'd like to get rid of, I'm interested. xD Thanks! =]


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, here's an update guys...
Unfortunately for me, the whole right side of my tank cracked. The origins of how and why... are not going to be mentioned.









Fortunately for me, I never planned on using the right side as the main "viewing" side, so all in all, with a little silicon work, no major damage done. =]

Anyways. Here are some more updated pics:








Tank (right side)








(close up of the viewing portion)








(Front)








(different water levels for overflow-The Filter Works!)

----
As you can see, the water has kinda been stained... this isn't actually due to the drift wood, but due to the coconut fiber I'm using as substrate. Hopefully a few water changes will help it out.
=]]
I ordered some java and xmas moss, so I'll update you guys when I get it.
Over 100 views and no comments?
Ha ha.


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice project. But instead of using a separator, why didn't you use a DIY internal filter?

For my girl friend, I went way more cheaper than you. 2.5G no filter, no special lighting, 2 cherry shrimp with java moss and cladophora (low lighting plant). Little water change every week.



> The origins of how and why... are not going to be mentioned.


Please tell us why! We're curious...


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

With the pump you could've made a DIY mini canister filter and it would've saved you all the trouble of using a divider. All that matters is that you took a risk and it worked.


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Darksome said:


> With the pump you could've made a DIY mini canister filter and it would've saved you all the trouble of using a divider. All that matters is that you took a risk and it worked.


Whats wrong with an overflow filter?
ha ha.
I've never thought of that before, but that's definitely something I'll look into the next time round (after this tank is well established, I'll probably start another nano).
I'd love to compare the two side by side. =]


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

cell said:


> Nice project. But instead of using a separator, why didn't you use a DIY internal filter?
> 
> For my girl friend, I went way more cheaper than you. 2.5G no filter, no special lighting, 2 cherry shrimp with java moss and cladophora (low lighting plant). Little water change every week.
> 
> Please tell us why! We're curious...


Not exactly sure why I didn't go with a DIY canister. This set up just happened to pop into my head, and impulsively, I pursued it. Ha ha.

And I wanted to try and go for a higher-tech tanks that'll be able to support some middle-high upkeep plants. Hopefully it'll go well. =]

As for the glass...
I was trying to take off the top "rim" when all of a sudden, it cracked.
Blame my own stupidity. Ha ha.


----------



## macclellan (Feb 28, 2007)

Coconutboy said:


> Whats wrong with an overflow filter?


Aesthetics and loss of display volume in a small tank.

When I had a 2.5g setup, I used this, which cost me $9 at my LFS. I know people like to DIY stuff for its own sake (I used to do this more), buying a designed product usually (but not always!) works as well if not better, looks better, takes no time, and is cheaper than DIY. I think buying a small filter would have cost less, looked nicer, and taken no time to build.

Sorry to rain on the parade, just my two cents...


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Aesthetics and loss of display volume in a small tank.
> 
> When I had a 2.5g setup, I used this, which cost me $9 at my LFS. I know people like to DIY stuff for its own sake (I used to do this more), buying a designed product usually (but not always!) works as well if not better, looks better, takes no time, and is cheaper than DIY. I think buying a small filter would have cost less, looked nicer, and taken no time to build.
> 
> Sorry to rain on the parade, just my two cents...


No need to apologize =]
I enjoy feedback regardless. =]
And As you said, there is a certain novelty to making something yourself. =]
And I think it's worth it. ha ha.
On my next tank, I'll definitely look into that 9$ filter though. Can't beat it at that price. ha ha

*edit*
I take that back. I'm not a big fan of HOB filters =P.


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

cell said:


> Nice project. But instead of using a separator, why didn't you use a DIY internal filter?
> 
> For my girl friend, I went way more cheaper than you. 2.5G no filter, no special lighting, 2 cherry shrimp with java moss and cladophora (low lighting plant). Little water change every week.
> 
> Please tell us why! We're curious...


oh.. while I think about it... My tank didn't work out.. the 2 shrimps died of mysterious cause. Probably cold water... Note to myself: buy her a heater for her birthday!


----------



## aspects (Dec 27, 2009)

besides the carbon (which is completely unnecessary for daily filtration purposes) your design looks good. similar to most nano SW set-ups. 
my only suggestion would be to paint the filter portion of the tank black, so it doesnt take away from the aesthetics of the display.


----------



## Garon (Mar 22, 2005)

The most important part is you are doing it.... and learning different ways of finding similar outcomes. I love to see DIY projects that people share online. There will ALWAYS be different ways to accomplish the same thing, and the people that try to do "what pops in their head" are the movers and shakers of any field.

Great job!


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Why did you decide to use coconut fiber?


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

dawntwister said:


> Why did you decide to use coconut fiber?


It was there... and available.
This is oooolllddd
though. haha
This tank cracked and died. 
It was good while it lasted though =]


----------

